# ADDED A. MOON CRAB



## wellington (Oct 5, 2013)

From the Scott Smith All Animal Expo.
Sorry, I didn't think to bring a camera. However, the few tortosies they did have were housed much better then most that were at the two reptile expos I had gone too.
Here's my new crab


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Oct 5, 2013)

So pretty!!

_________
~ Shelly ~


----------



## bigred (Oct 5, 2013)

Good looking crab,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I call my wife a crab sometimes


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2013)

bigred said:


> Good looking crab,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I call my wife a crab sometimes



Hahahaha, she probably can't say what she calls you sometimes . Kidding of course


----------



## kathyth (Oct 5, 2013)

You guy's are funny! 
That is the prettiest crab I have ever seen.
Are they easy to keep? I would think so..... ?
Congrats!


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2013)

They seem pretty easy. However, there is as usual, conflicting info out there. They do need a high humidity though and pretty much room temp, in the 70's and up to 86. What is conflicting is whether they need salt water and fresh or just fresh. Also the temps are debatable too and whether they need UVB. So, I will probably do a little of all info


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 5, 2013)

The only time these animals utilize salt water is to spawn. They do not need UVB, as they are nocturnal animals....


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you. You said the same thing the person I bought them from. His looked great and were pretty big. I will go with that and your advice. Saves money on more lighting
What about doing better as groups? I only bought one, then reread the info I had and realized lots say they do better and live longer in groups. I wouldn't mind another one or two more.


----------



## guille24 (Oct 5, 2013)

Woow that's so cool !! I want one! How big do they get ?


----------



## EricIvins (Oct 5, 2013)

They are solitary animals that live in communal groups like most other land crabs. They will have a tendency to pick each other apart slowly if kept confined without a place to make solitary burrows.....


----------



## wellington (Oct 5, 2013)

guille24 said:


> Woow that's so cool !! I want one! How big do they get ?



Care sheets say 2 1/2 inches long. Now, I don't know if that's just body or if that is counting their legs too.


----------



## guille24 (Oct 5, 2013)

They are so cool ! I want one !!


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2013)

Neat-O!


----------



## morloch (Oct 6, 2013)

Make sure your enclosure is sealed,, they love to slip out at night!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 6, 2013)

He (or is it a she?) is very pretty.


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2013)

I believe its a he, but his name is Jacque  . Hehe. It's said the females are not as brightly colored. No, I haven't named him yet. Any ideas? Maybe something halloweenie. They are also called Halloween Crab, among other names too.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 6, 2013)

wellington said:


> I believe its a he, but his name is Jacque  . Hehe. It's said the females are not as brightly colored. No, I haven't named him yet. Any ideas? Maybe something halloweenie. They are also called Halloween Crab, among other names too.



Hey that's a great name! Very fitting too.   Count Velllington? Apple Cider? Harvest (as in harvest moon)?


Shiner for either Shine on Harvest Moon or Moonshiner.


----------



## wellington (Oct 6, 2013)

Some good names there Jacqui. I like Harvest, Dracula, Jack0 and Reaper.


----------



## Carolhanna (Jan 12, 2014)

Wow that is a great looking crab..


----------



## Kameo37 (Jan 14, 2014)

I have been wanting one of these for like a year and haven't found them at the local shows or exotic fish type stores. They are super cool!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 14, 2014)

Ok .... I see the Moon ....now where's the stars?


----------

